# SKULL



## tftfan (Dec 6, 2012)

I love it when the wife goes shopping...  that gives me time to scout around the edge of town.


----------



## tftfan (Dec 6, 2012)

.


----------



## Asterx (Dec 6, 2012)

Nice find, thats not something you come across everyday while walking in the woods...


----------



## TJSJHART (Dec 6, 2012)

VERY NICE...


----------



## blobbottlebob (Dec 6, 2012)

I must admit, I was expecting a poison. Does that skull have any value?


----------



## LC (Dec 6, 2012)

A lot of people like to decorate with things such as that , definitely would have some value , what the value would be I have no idea .


----------



## slag pile digger (Dec 6, 2012)

Nice Find!!! I didn't have money to mount mine many years ago so I kept mine as a skull..


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 6, 2012)

8?


----------



## tftfan (Dec 6, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  slag pile digger
> 
> Nice Find!!! I didn't have money to mount mine many years ago so I kept mine as a skull..


 slag ! that musta been a bruiser !  A little better look, just 8, and no chew marks yet !


----------



## LC (Dec 6, 2012)

And there is some good knife handles that could be cut from those horns . There was a guy local to me at one time who made knives . He would buy all the stag I would bring him to cut handles for knives he would make . Lost him about ten years ago . He was also a great friend . Knife makers will pay good money for those horns if they are good size and in good condition .


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 6, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: tftfan
> 
> .


 
 Micah...Super find,...I think they look vr. cool displayed that way...

 Mike,....Nice buck,...amazing ...


----------



## Conch times (Dec 7, 2012)

That's awesome, ya don't see that stuff down here.


----------



## DIGGIN DOC (Dec 7, 2012)

I find skulls and racks, but never together in one unit! LOL!


----------



## antlerman23 (Dec 7, 2012)

Man, that's awesome! And its already nice and clean for you! I find my fare share of antlers, but never a skull with antlers! Great great find! Nice color on those too!!!!


----------



## hemihampton (Dec 9, 2012)

I find skulls all the time, just found one yesterday while digging. never any with antlers though. Found 2 snakes yesterday also.


----------



## ironmountain (Dec 9, 2012)

nice find!!! i agree: great for knives and other crafts... if you're not into collecting sheds (well..technically not a shed) people pay fat money for mounts...

 have never come across a shed, let alone an entire skull with rack up here...and we have approx 10sq miles of private land to hunt on lake superior....

 nice find


----------



## toddrandolph (Dec 9, 2012)

I come across skulls with antlers pretty regularly while in the woods, far more so than any bottles worth taking home, unfortunately. Most are either pretty rodent chewed or still fresh from road kill and too nasty to take home. I put them on craigslist and get anywhere from 20-40 for them, I imagine that a big rack would bring more. There have been lots of fresh dead ones this year as chronic wasting disease has made its way to northeast Ohio this year.


----------



## glass man (Dec 10, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  L C
> 
> And there is some good knife handles that could be cut from those horns . There was a guy local to me at one time who made knives . He would buy all the stag I would bring him to cut handles for knives he would make . Lost him about ten years ago . He was also a great friend . Knife makers will pay good money for those horns if they are good size and in good condition .


 

 I once bought a very large cool knife with an elk horn handle and made with steal from a 1927 tractor,[at least that is what the seller told me..any way it was a great knife!].Wish I still had it!JAMIE


----------



## glass man (Dec 10, 2012)

A person in our town found a human skull last week or so while walking in some woods..being investigated now.JAMIE


----------

